

Is “Academics Hoodwinked” Article Actually Satire? - Goladus
http://the-digital-reader.com/2015/09/05/the-guardian-been-bought-by-the-onion-only-no-one-noticed/

======
Goladus
HN discussion of The Guardian's anonymous, fact-free editorial can be found
here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10176642](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10176642)

